# Big Dog treestands? Any good?



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

I would appreciate any info/opinions on Big Dog treestands sold at Dunhams... In the market for a ladder stand for gun season. I saw a Big Dog 22' Lancer Extreme that looked like a decent stand. Money is tight and I can't afford more expensive ones from Summit, Gorilla, and API. What do you guys think?


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

I had one last year. I had no problems with it. It was small for me but it was quiet.


----------



## hicky40cmu (Oct 3, 2007)

I like them... I think they are comfortabe and latch very securely to the tree. Doesnt wabble at all. Base is a little small... on the one I have.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

For the price I have absolutely no complaints. I use several of the hang ons.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

jayzbird said:


> I would appreciate any info/opinions on Big Dog treestands sold at Dunhams... In the market for a ladder stand for gun season. I saw a Big Dog 22' Lancer Extreme that looked like a decent stand. Money is tight and I can't afford more expensive ones from Summit, Gorilla, and API. What do you guys think?


I have 16 of them. Cheap and serviceable. Throw away the safety harness and buy a real one. I use a tree saddle whenever I am in a ladder stand.


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

I picked up 2 of the 22' Lancer Extreme's this summer. Haven't hunted them yet but seemed solid, big platform and seat. I like the fact that the seat flips up so you can get close to the tree. Take some electric tape or camo duct tape with you when you put it up to wrap around the pins that hold the legs together. It keeps them quite when climbing up the ladder.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

i like them i have a few and use the big dogs and the beagle. the beagle is pretty small but im only 5'5 so it works for me


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a couple hang ons. nice solid stand with a very nice size platform! I have the beagles which is slightly smaller then the big dog!

Also, Im very happy witht hte seat. Im on the 3rd season and it appears to be new still! Many others seats are tore up and flat by now. Im very impressed and at $30 on sale you cant beat it!


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I have one of the 2 man ladder stand's and it is pretty nice, really solid and doesn't squeak or rattle like some of the other cheaper stand's. I would not recomend their hang on stand's. I bought one last year. When I hung it in a tree, I snapped my safety harness in and stepped out on to the platform. Before I could turn around the top strap broke and I fell about 2 feet, the length of the teather on my safety harness. I was over 20 feet up, luckily I used my harness. The ratchet strap's on the big dog stand's are really thin compared to other stand's that are out there.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

personally I don't like my "beagle" I would sell it to you for $20 no problem.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I pick up a couple of Beagles every year in January when Dunhams blows them out for $20.
Not fancy, but they do the job just fine. A very serviceable, economical stand in my opinion.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have the Tripod stand and am very happy with it after two full seasons of gun hunting. Solid and never makes a squeak.


----------



## overworked (Jun 20, 2009)

I Have 3 of the strap on big dog stands. I have only had one issue. The seat Velcros on and may be lost. Other than that for the money no better stand in m/o! I just laid the smack down on a nice 8 tonight in one of them. I also have a 2 man ladder stand it works good other than every deer in the county seems to know where I put it.:lol:


----------



## BGB (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a few of them and they all work fine. 

The stadium is my favorite by far. Tall and wide so can set stuff down next to you. You know stuff like a thermos or ashtray or beer, :lol::lol::lol:

Good Value


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

I have one of their 21' ladder stands and it works great..
I also plan on getting the 22' Lancer later this season when the prices start dropping...

Mike


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

last year I bought my first ladder stand (getting old) it was a Field and stream. I found out later made by Big Dog. The stand is 20ft with the extra wide seat/platform. Paid less than 100.00 at Dicks during a end of season sale. Unfortunetly I have not sat in it this season because my early season bowhunting guests won't get out of it, Sturdy and very comfortable. Not a bad stand for the price.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a few of their hang-on stands and, as others have said, for the price they are great. 

The dual ratchet strap set up locks the stand to the tree very, very, securely and you get no wiggle or movement at all. The beagles platform is small but I am a small guy so it's not a big deal for me. I bought the next bigger one earlier this year but have yet to use it. I'm sure the extra foot space will be nice.

My only issue with the stands is that some A-hole decided to help himself to one that I had hanging on our property!!!!! I would own three of them but thanks to him I am down to two....


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone know how many sections of ladder on the 22'? I picked up one from a buddy and to me it looks like I'm missing a section...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

All my cousins and I use now is Big dog stands. Great stands for all day sits, never had a comfort issue. Depending on the model might be a little heavy to put in a tree. But with the arm bars, gun rest, and foot rest, all day sits get a lot easier.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

can't beat them for the price. they stay quiet and are constructed decent. i have about 8 of them. one year at the end of season i picked up a half dozen at dicks on clearance and used a coupon and they ended up being about $17ea! One thing i would suggest though, if you're over 6" tall i would spend the extra $10 and get the next size up. The entry level stand platform is 20&#8243; x 25 and the next one is 24" x 29". for me, this means being able to stay on stand for 5-6hrs vs 3hrs, but i'm 6'5"


----------

